# any stud their boots??



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i have been reading online about putting 3/8 inch long hex head sheet metal screws in the bottom your your ice fishing boots.... i don't mind using ice cleats but they hurt my feet if i walk alot with them. and i heard that the screws don't bother your feet?? anyone do this??


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Gander sells the slip on's with the hex screws. They are totally different than walking with the cleats. Hardly even know they're on!


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

I went to Tractor Supply and got car tire studs. When ice season was over I pulled them out. Worked great...


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

5 bucks for a hundred box of hex screws and can run across the ice and never get sore feet! I used to lose a cleat every year. now I may lose 6-10 screws total at abot 7 cents each.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

when you lose them can you reinstall in the same hole or do the holes get wore out and need new spots??


----------



## YR bender (Dec 8, 2006)

I also have the GM slip on type. I really like them. They fit well and I wear a 13 mickey.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Used the GM slip-on for five years and no problems. Better than cleats or studs.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Only had my studs out of boots once, reused same holes.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Quad cleats, five in each boot. Much more comfortable than any strap/buckle cleat I've tried.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

I use the sheet metal screws in the bottom of my Mickeys and they work great. Put screw in boot, remove screw, smear "shoe goo" on screw and put it back in. Only lost 1 screw in 3 years.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

i put screws in my boots last year. works great for me


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I am a stud when wearing my boots, oops wrong forum


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

We ran into a problem with studs in the boot in Michigan. Had to go to a local store for beverages and some food and more bait and they asked us to remove our boots as it was scatching there floor. The cleats that strap around the boot works best if you think that you'll hit a store. They range in price from $3.00 to $17.00.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I always wear tennis shoes to and from ice fishing. Easier to drive in, and rules out store problems.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

..........


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

The last thing I would want is for you to be my store, slip and fall from the cleats,take a trip by ambulance to the hospital, then sue me in court like it was my fault. Better yet,why don't you wear the spikes in your own house.I'm sure your mom would love it.It's hard to believe you have no respect for others peoples property, then brag about it for all us OGF members to see................Mark


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

..........


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

You just stooped even lower than your previous post.The word "stupid" cannot be found in my post.I used the words "NO RESPECT", which you admit you don't have for others property.They're your words, you stated you could care less what damage it was doing to the storeowners floors or rugs.From the looks of your attitude I feel sorry for you. Yes, I am grown up, respected among my peers, and more of a man than you'll ever be...........Mark


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

...cabin fever


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

It's not cabin fever.I've owned 2 seperate businesses while working full time putting over 110 hours a week just to be able to afford some of the things I wanted out of life.It just burns my @$$ that someone can be that insensitive towards someone elses property they worked their butt off to have..........Mark


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

bassmastermjb said:


> It's not cabin fever.I've owned 2 seperate businesses while working full time putting over 110 hours a week just to be able to afford some of the things I wanted out of life.It just burns my @$$ that someone can be that insensitive towards someone elses property they worked their butt off to have..........Mark


sorry but gotta go with mark on that one...and if you wore those studs on my hardwood floor..well i'll leave it at that...my friends take off there muddy/studed boots at the door...called RESPECT!


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

all i mean guys is that this dude lives all the way across the state. what are the odds of him patronizing your business establishment? i'm not taking sides here. i just want to say i really don't see the need to get into a tussle over a hypothetical situation. you guys are aware that it's a full moon, right? i'm a firm believer that we are animals and external factors like tides effect our behavior. a prime example is that jerk that took my parking spot at olive garden last night! i wanted to tear his head offok, okbrush it off. everyones said their peacelets move on. we all have a common interest, that's why we're here at this site, right? let's talk some fishin'. I wonder if fish get pissed off at high tide?


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

...Hey, I can solve this issue.....I'll make a rug!!

www.joerugz.com


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

joerugz said:


> ...Hey, I can solve this issue.....I'll make a rug!!
> 
> www.joerugz.com


sweet!!! can you make one that looks like a frozen lake?...complete with something that looks like frozen goose poop, a few dead minnows laying around, and of cousre...a dirty ice hole?


----------

